# Disc Stuck in disc tray slot



## byrnez (Aug 1, 2008)

I inserted a DVD into my laptop's (Gateway FX) disc tray but didn't click it in all the way by mistake, i push the tray in and when i realize that the disc icon isnt coming up, I press eject. The tray ejects but to my surprise the disc isnt in the tray, but instead is stuck inside the laptop where the disc tray is supposed to go behing the ejected tray. The disc is stuck in there and despite my efforts to get the disc unjammed from behind the tray, it is still stuck deep in the laptop. I can open and close the disc tray with no difficulty but the disc remains stuck inside. Is there a safe way of removing the disc without damaging the laptop or the disc itself?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Sometimes the whole tray is fairly easily removed if you can find the screws that hold it in.


----------



## byrnez (Aug 1, 2008)

Well I haven't quite figured out which screws do that and I definately don't trust myself opening up my laptop without knowing what I'm doing.


----------



## Yanto (Jul 16, 2008)

Try some searching video tutorials on your problem at YouTube.com or about.com with the following keyword. Find the videos with similar to your problem even with PS or car cd player is ok.
You'll probably find the solution you need.

http://acespower.blogspot.com


----------

